# Hunting rifles.



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Most of my rifles wear wood or laminate stocks. What is your preference for your stocks?

I hunt more than target shoot and anyone who spends any time in the field knows that ounces turn into pounds....and pounds turn into f'in heavy depending on how far you are walking.

Two of my rifles might have the stocks switched out on them.

1. Mossberg mvp varmint .223- has a heavy laminate varmint stock now, but I feel that a synthetic stock would be more beneficial for mountain hunting.

2. Bergara HMR 6.5CM- has the bergara hmr stock on it now- it's a fantastic stock, but does not lend itself well to hunting applications- so it might get a synthetic Remy take off stock (bergara b14 actions are rem700 clones).

Both of these rifles are not classics like my 1917 sporter 30-06. The 1917 is heavy, but it deserves the walnut stock it has on it as it's a timeless classic.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What do you consider heavy? My go to rifle is the BSA 30-06 - I think it weighs like 6 lbs, pack that thing all day, now the 250 must be like 14 lbs but only used on short trips.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’ve gone back and forth on rifle stocks I have some of each. If a rifle shoots really well I’ve never thought about changing the stock. Most of my #1’s are fairly heavy to begin with, two of them, 204 and 6mm wear varmint weight barrels to start but changing them would be a crime as well as a pain. But I also don’t carry them all day.


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Heavy, well I believe that the Bergara without optics and loaded magazine weighs in at 9.5 lbs. I want to say that the MVP varmint without optics or loaded mag is close to 8 lbs. Great if you are sitting on a p-dog town, but not so great if you are doing any walking.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

OK

I'm a plastic/ composite stock kinda guy.

Not for weight but there so much easier to take care of and moisture resistant.

The only targets I shoot are sighting in or running on 4 feet.

All that said.

I use a 6mm rem mag I built from the junk yard. It is absolutely a laser been but it is a bit over 12 pounds with scope/ sling, and shells.

I'm on SS ( old) and it is gruelling to carry but I love it so much I do, killed MANY deer and some elk. I also just built an 8mm rem mag and with it's 24" barrel, factory plastic stock ,scope ,sling, and shells i't a bit over 8 pounds, WAY easier to carry, have not killed much with it but I'm thinking it will be my deer,deer, and elk gun.

My boy has a Kimber mountain ascent in 6.5 creedmoor that is just under 6 pounds loaded ,scope and sling.. Great gun to carry long distance or up in rough terrain but with it's very thin barrel you only get 1 or 2 good shots then it gets hot and you never know where it will hit.

I'm thinking something around 7 to 8 pounds ready to shoot would be a good weight to strive for.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

A hunting rifle is what you make of it. I have several ones like and use depending on the situation. Some are lighter than others. The stocks are different with a mix of wood and sentyhic, I do not change them unless they need it due to not shooting good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I changed a savage axis in 22-250 that I got for a song( I don’t dance) just because it was that ugly camo they used for a while. I couldn’t take it anymore, so a friend had a laminate that all he wanted was for me to cover the shipping . It shot well before but I’ve yet to get it back out to the range. To many projects going on.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know exactly how much my ar-15 in 22-250 with a 24" barrel weights in at but it gets heavy so I put one of these slings on her and now she's not bad at all to carry all day 
https://www.ultimategunsling.com/


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

After thinking about it some more, the laminate stock on my .223 isn't bad. I will probably keep that in it's current configuration. I did order a stock for the Bergara. The rifle weighs 9.2lbs without optics, mounts, magazine, ammo or bipod/sling. After removing the action from the stock, the action weighs in at 5.7lbs. Thus the stock alone weighs in at 3.5lbs. With the pillar bedded hogue stock I have coming at approx. 2lbs, the rifle will be almost 1.5lbs lighter and the new stock will be a little more ergonomically friendly whilst hunting with a sporter style stock versus the vertical grip bench rest style.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds like a well thought out decision.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We will of coarse require pictures


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

youngdon said:


> We will of coarse require pictures


I will try to get a picture of the 6.5 this weekend.

Currently the rifle "was" a Bergara HMR, thus I removed the stock and put it into a Remington Hogue stock. I topped it with Talley lightweight ring/base combos and a Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 which I feel will be plenty of scope out to 500 yards.


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Longrifle said:


> I will try to get a picture of the 6.5 this weekend.
> 
> Currently the rifle "was" a Bergara HMR, thus I removed the stock and put it into a Remington Hogue stock. I topped it with Talley lightweight ring/base combos and a Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 which I feel will be plenty of scope out to 500 yards.


Well the Vortex scope is being returned. The FOV is so compressed in this scope that it's almost unusable. Bummer because it's a good looking scope, but functionality is more important than looks.


----------

